# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Całkowity brak myśli, brak koncentracji, brak odczuwania emocji

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 17 lat i zauważyłem, że od około 4 dzieje się ze mną coś niedobrego. Kiedyś byłem pełen wigoru, ciekawych pomysłów, moją głowę wypełniały różnorakie myśli, obrazy, skojarzenia. Lubiłem spotykać się ze znajomymi, żartowac itp. Od momentu pójścia do gimnazjum odczuwam w głowie całkowitą pustkę - nie mam po prostu żadnych myśli, stale jestem rozkojarzony, oglądając film nie wgłębiam się w niego, wiem o czym jest, jestem tego świadomy, ale po obejrzeniu filmu nie jestem w stanie go streścić. Słuchając kiedyś tekstu literackiego, np wiersza potrafiłem go od razu przeanalizować i wyciągnąć wnioski, aktualnie nie jestem nawet w stanie powiedzieć o czym był wiersz.

 Problem ten sprawia również, że mam trudności w kontaktowaniu się z innymi osobami, cały czas mam to straszne uczucie pustkiw głowie, od razu kończą mi się tematy do rozmowy.

 Pod względem psychicznym wszystko jest ze mną w porządku - nie mam żadnych problemów, rodzice mnie wspierają, mam kilku serdecznych przyjaciół, dobre wyniki w nauce, ogólnie wszystko jest w porządku - poza tą straszną pustką w głowie, brakiem jakiegokolwiek myślenia, przez to jestem niemal całkowicie neutralny - nie odczuwam żadncyh emocji, takich jak radość, zainteresowanie czymś itp.

 W jaki sposób i czy wogóle można sobie poradzić z takim problemem? Ostatnio zacząłem pijać sporo zielonej herbaty i suplementów diety z magnezem (czytałem, że pomaga to w takich przypadkach), uprawiam sport, ale na razie nie odczuwam żadnej poprawy. Może zastosowanie jakiejś odpowiedniej diety albo leków dałoby wymierne korzyści?

 Jakkolwiek to brzmi - chciałbym znów myśleć, mieć głowę pełną pomysłów, odczuwac emocje, po prostu cieszyć się życiem.

 Bardzo prosze o wskazówki, bo sam już nie wiem co robić.

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam, 

Czasami sytuacja życiowa jest unormowana, a jednak pojawiają się takie dolegliwości jak problemy z koncentracją uwagi, rozkojarzenie, poczucie pustki emocjonalnej, spadek zainteresowań. Rozumiem, że w czasie rozpoczęcia gimnazjum mogło się wydarzyć coś, co spowodowało obniżenie funkcjonowania. Trudno w tym momencie zgadywać jakie doświadczenie wywołało spadek formy psychicznej. Oczywiście można próbować różnych doraźnych sposobów. Z listu jednak wynika, że kłopoty mogą leżeć w sferze emocjonalnej, stąd radziłabym konsultację z psychologiem.

Pozdrawiam, 
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć
psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam cie serdecznie mam juz teraz 29 lat ale w twoim wieku mnialam dokladnie to samo ,dochodzily jeszcze leki trzesace rece ktore leczylam piwem bo po piwie czulam sie swobodnie wtedy jeszcze bylam mloda i niedoswiadczona wstydliwa ale mam troche zal do mamy ze widzac ze jest ze mna cos nie tak bo zwierzalam sie jej ,ze nie zabrala mnie do psychiatry meczylam sie tak kilka lat pustka w glowie albo milion mysli na raz i nieszlo sie skupic na jednym,stwierdzilam ze koniec tego i sama poszlam do psychiatry to uratowalo mi zycie a bardziej leki ktore mi zapisal tez glownie na pustke w glowie,zdziwilo mnie ze bylo duzo mlodych ludzi ktorzy maja tem sam problem teraz jesli odczowam cos odrazu ide dlatego nie zastanawiaj sie znajomi moga cie wspierac ale to ty musisz sobie z tym poradzic,to jest najleprzym wyjsciem skoro juz nie morzesz sobie z tym poradzic pozdrawiam Monika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam bardzo podobny problem.

Absoultna pustka w głowie, po prostu żadnej, nawet najmniejszej myśli - czym jest to spowodowane i czy istnieje jakiś lek na brak myśli?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam tez tak mam juz od bardzo dawna umnie dochodzi jeszcze to ze zachowuje sie juz jak bym byla uposledzona odzywam sie i odpowiadam w zlych momentach niemam wogule mysli muwie nie na temat zachowuje sie jak bym byla nienormalna jak myslicie czy jesli pujde do lekarza lub szpitala wezmne tabletki czy wruci Mi myslenie

----------


## wracanie

Mysle ze najlepiej przejsc sie do psychologa, on oceni problem i czy konieczna jest wizyta u psychiatry

----------


## VvNie zarejestrowany

Witam  otóż mam podobny problem , pewnego dnia straciłem własne myśli i przez to kontrole nad rzeczywistoscia,  przez co byłem wyzywany , oceniany , krytykowany,  teraz jestem pod wielka presja ze strony ludzi przez co nie potrafię się umocnić w życiu , pewnego dnia palac trawke z kolegami gdy zobaczyłem własna sytuacje w życiu uświadomiłem sobie ile mogę , kto był dla mnie zły , miałem ochotę z tej osoby robić debila w kółko tak samo jak ktoś robił ze mnie go ciagle , moje decyzje teraz są nie rozsądne w tym stanie, jeśli. Kimś rozmawiam odrazu kończę rozmowę panikujac brakiem tematu do dalszej rozmowy, mam ciagle wszystko gdzieś skupiam się na tym żeby wrócić do tego co było ale sytuacja w której się znajduje nie pozwala mi nawet uspokoić się , przez co psychicznie jestem wyniszczany , mam ciągły  ból głowy  przeszywający , zniszczyłem przez nierozsądek powodzenie wsród dziewczyn a przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje , jakieś propozycje ??  W obecnej sytuacji idę na badania, i próbuje podjąć terapie , czy ktoś wie czy odpowiednie jest palenie jeśli mi to wcześniej pomagało ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowahshshbxny

I przede wszystkim  jaki byłem głupi , ktoś wie co zrobić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie brak koncentracji i  ból głowy  spowodowany był ciekawi wodnymi i geopatycznymi promieniowaniami. Odkąd mam odpromiennik Creatosa w domu czuję się bez porównania lepiej. Też w takie rzeczy kiedyś nie wierzyłam, aż do czasu, gdy sama doznałam takich dolegliwości. Warto zainwestować w odpromiennik.

----------


## stalker8

> U mnie brak koncentracji i  ból głowy  spowodowany był ciekawi wodnymi i geopatycznymi promieniowaniami. Odkąd mam odpromiennik Creatosa w domu czuję się bez porównania lepiej. Też w takie rzeczy kiedyś nie wierzyłam, aż do czasu, gdy sama doznałam takich dolegliwości. Warto zainwestować w odpromiennik.


Odpromiennik...? - Taki:
→_pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanizm_z_Antykithiry_

- Czy taki:
→_dobreprogramy.pl/Czy-to-Archimedes-stworzyl-mechanizm-z-Antykithiry-czyli-pierwszy-komputer,News,59478.html_
?
Czy może jakiś neuro-leptyczny? - Współczesny.

----------


## stalker8

A może... - taki:
→_dobreprogramy.pl/Bron-EMP-jak-dziala-i-czym-grozi-humanitarny-postrach-naszych-czasow,News,68691.html_

----------


## indoet93

artikel yang baik

----------


## stalker8

To "obniżenie funkcjonowania" - intelektualnego, o czym tu wprost nie wspomniano, zaproponowałem wczoraj podnieść czymś co zaciekawi, a skłoni do refleksji. - Tutaj oczywiście próba deprecjacji, jak zwykle w takim _przypadku_ - uderzenia w (...moje słowa, rację?) ...reputację: 


> artikel yang baik


Można też podnieść intelekt, przez aktywność fizyczną, zapewne - o czym też wiem od niedawna... po prostu natrafiłem w książce, która mną chyba wstrząsnęła. Mimo że wcześniej docierały jakieś informacje, lekceważyłem je.   ...A niedawno pisałem tutaj, jak ruch wypływa na samopoczucie psychiczne. ...Książka o SM.
---







> Czasami sytuacja życiowa jest unormowana, a jednak pojawiają się takie dolegliwości jak problemy z koncentracją uwagi, rozkojarzenie, poczucie pustki emocjonalnej, spadek zainteresowań. Rozumiem, że w czasie rozpoczęcia gimnazjum mogło się wydarzyć coś, co spowodowało obniżenie funkcjonowania. Trudno w tym momencie zgadywać jakie doświadczenie wywołało spadek formy psychicznej. Oczywiście można próbować różnych doraźnych sposobów. Z listu jednak wynika, że kłopoty mogą leżeć w sferze emocjonalnej, stąd radziłabym konsultację z psychologiem.


Tak więc moja "sytuacja życiowa" jest _obecnie_ "unormowana". Niepożądana aktywność została wygaszona - jeszcze tutaj tylko piszę, ale to miejsce również jest by spełniać taką funkcję...

Konsultacja... mająca  na celu - ujawnić... sferę... - zaburzeń...
To było sugerowane. Naiwność - myśleć, że można odnieść korzyść: Jakie tego rodzaju wygaszenie aktywności nie przynosi korzyści ? ...Rola psychologa: "skonsultować" / zdecydować / występując? - w roli terapeuty,

albo - kogoś kto sprawi, że "konsultowany" _przypadek_ będzie podlegać... procedurze... karania po prostu.

Co ma przy tym decydujący wpływ (na postępowanie - karne/terapeutyczne)  - oto wskazówka:

→_pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cham_

I jeszcze raz, przypomnę: Dawkins →*reputacja*. 

Postać Chama, została mi zasugerowana na tamtym forum (*nie napiszę którym, bo coś mi zrobią i będzie, że mam urojenia) - tym właśnie, któremu zawdzięczam  "obniżenie funkcjonowania" (dziękuję za trafną diagnozę).
Jednak ponad pięć lat temu, o profesorze Dawkinsie na Wikipedii nie czytałem... _Obecnie_ - jego... pism, nie mam już motywacji... oglądać. Nie ciekawią mnie, już nie dotyczą.

Mimo że właśnie znalazłem wytłumaczenie - dlaczego ojciec Chama (o czym znikąd nie wiedziałem) postąpił z nim w taki sposób. Wcześniej nie umiałem sobie tego... wyjaśnić.
---
Kim była osoba, która stamtąd miała mną sterować (nawet z tego miasta) przez niemal dwa lata tej *chorej znajomości* - czyż nie to nimi powodowało, bym motywację stracił ? Trzeba było jak ona, czytać Biblię w młodym wieku?
No kim była dla mnie ? - Że chciałem widzieć jednak, jej... miłą powierzchowność.
---




Na drugim, gdzie wchodzę jeszcze, też ujawniłem  swoją skłonność i otrzymałem za nią... → Tę samą w zasadzie → niechęć do życia i ludzi, marność, słabość - nikczemność. Mam to w genach, przecież. A chciałbym widzieć w sobie coś lepszego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ! Mam dokladnie ten sam problem od prawie roku . Przeszlem wielka traume wpadlem w gleboka  depresje i do teraz mam pustke w glowie wgl o niczym nie mysle . Izoluje sie od ludzi gdyz nie mam z nimi o czym rozmawiac . Czy komus to minelo albo jest w podobnym stanie ?

----------


## Eskulapka

Czasem antydepresanty powodują właśnie stan takiej pustki, U mnie zmieniło to dopiero ważne wydarzenie życiowe i ... zmniejszenie dawek. No niestety chemia zabija emocje.

----------


## stalker8

Owszem - Eskulapko, coś mi mówi Twój nick... Sprawdzałem zimą na Wikipedii Eskulapa, Asklepiosa... - powtórzę co tu wpisałem parę dni temu: Uważam, że to kwestia (bardziej?) połączeń między neuronami, a nie neuroprzekaźników, żeby od razu blokować ich receptory - jeden rodzaj, a  rozwalić tym wszystkie na raz, bo tak coś czytałem o tym jak to działa; oraz czy ktoś się tym przejmuje, albo inaczej: kim się kto przejmuje, a kto nie rokuje nawet. Natomiast co do mnie, czy rokuję na coś pozytywnego dla osób decyzyjnych - faktycznie nie mam pojęcia, więc najlepiej by unikać ich. O depresji 

→ _newtimes.pl/depresja-czarny-swiat-wygrasz-gdy-ja-zrozumiesz/4/_

jeszcze raz tytaj, tym razem w tym wątku:
→ _newtimesnews.pl/prof-jerzy-vetulani-o-mozgu-leki-pamiec-depresja-uzaleznienia/_

----------

